# Jure Robic story, Feb. Road Bike Action



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

The February Road Bike Action magazine has the story that I wrote about Jure Robic. That was one of the hardest bits of journalism I've ever had to do. I hope that his fans, his friends and his family like it. This year's RAAM just won't be the same. 

JURE ROBIC April 10, 1965 - September 24, 2010


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Look forward to reading it - thanks.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I didn't even know that he had died. Was he hit while riding his bike? RAAM comes through my town every year and I've had a chance to meet some of the legendary past winners, but this Jure guy was a force of nature. 8 hours of sleep 3000 miles is completely insane.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)




----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I really enjoy that magazine and now if have another to pick the newest issue. I also was sorry to hear this guy passed away, he was some kind of cyclist! What was it .... 5 RAAM first place finishes?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm a RBA subscriber. Great story and beautiful tribute.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Hit by a car. So sad,

Robič was renowned for pushing himself to extreme mental breakdown during endurance races. He was laboratory tested, and his abilities to produce power and transport oxygen were found to be parallel to those of other top ultra-endurance athletes worldwide. During the 2004 Race Across America, it was reported that he had only eight hours of sleep during his eight-day, 2958.5-mile (4761.2 km) ride across the United States.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jure_Robič


----------



## Espidi (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazing


----------

